# Shark Surfing



## jillian

This guy's just whacked!

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6zc79UQj1hQ&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6zc79UQj1hQ&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Yurt

that has to be fake.  the "shark" "towed" him in way to close to the break line....and judging from the size of the fin, that shark had to be at least 10-12 feet.  now way that shark was that close to the break, and the break did not look bowled, it looked like any normal break where the land comes up slow and long.


----------



## namvet

yeah it does seem a little on the hookey side. like having a trained killer. 

with photo shop you can do anything

this one went around and was believed to be for real





but turns out it was a fake as per [URL="http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/shark.asp"]snopes[/URL]

another edited job. but really scary






[URL="http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/scubashark.asp#photo"]snopes[/URL]​
I had my doubts about this one. but its susposed to be real. sorry for the large size






[URL="http://www.whitesharktrust.org/pages/mediaarticle/media25.html"]source[/URL]​


----------

